# Desperate Teen Wife!



## Teen_wife (Jan 21, 2010)

Im only 19, n i live with my partner of 2 years. i recently moved from my home town to my birthplace to be with him. Im struggling because since ive been here he goes out to hang out with the boys everyday and nite while im stuck at home...wat to do??


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi

Could you find a job? You could get out of the house, make friends and make money all at the same time 

You could also find somewhere to volunteer - same benefits without the money.


----------



## cody5 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm guessing she's not exacly asking for advice on how to keep herself busy while he's out. I'm guessing she's devastated that she made a HUGE change in her life to commit herself to someone who doesn't appreciate her. Would rather go out partying with his buds than spend time with her. How can she be strong enough to kick him in the balls before moving back home.

What's he doing, hanging out at bars? Checking out the local talent? Do the ball kicking thing. HARD. Don't hold back.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Well she didn't say he WAS out with the boys. The guy could be at work for crying out loud... 

You sound lonely OP and that's understandable. Look for local connections. Find a job if you can, that's a great way to have a social circle. What about a church or a club? Volunteering was another great suggestion. 

You'll need to work at it, but get yourself out of the house and make connections. That way you will feel better about living there and won't be at home alone feeling lost.

Blessings to you girl!


----------



## mabs (Jan 22, 2010)

Finding a job/volunteering is a good plan. Or studying?
Also try playing tourist - it could be a lot of fun to find out about the region he lives. And most people actually don't know too much about the place they live, so you may be able to invite him out and show him some sites. That way you'd be asking him out, and he's be spending time with you.
Getting a job would help in this respect, as you'd have money to fund your exploring!

Also pets are a great way to feel at home. I'm house sitting at the moment, and was pretty homesick until I got to know my FIL's dog, who makes me feel at home.

BE proactive, take ownership of the new town and your new home. And ask him out, talk to him about wanting to spend time with him.

Good luck


----------



## joelvalencia (Jan 22, 2010)

You cannot call her desperate.

Joel
chicago wedding video


----------



## Teen_wife (Jan 21, 2010)

Im currently in training for a job..but my only transportation at times is him


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Are you married?


----------



## Teen_wife (Jan 21, 2010)

im not legally married..but in my culture..once your living with your partner..he's considered your spouse where ever you go


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, you won't like what I have to say, but I think you should go back home, go to school and learn a profession, get a job, and THEN look at living with your man. If he's out all the time with his friends, you are just there for sex. He's not mature enough to be married. If he loves you, he'll wait for you.


----------

